# A medida que crece, el cactus tiende a



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Me gustaría traducir lo siguiente en Alemán:

A medida que crece ( según su crecimiento )el cactus tiende a perder sus espinas.

Mi traducción: Entsprechend wächt der Kaktus, verliert er seine Stacheln???

Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias


----------



## susanainboqueixon

"In dem Maße, in dem der Kaktus wächst, verliert er seine Dornen."


----------



## Oceanboy

Hola Susana, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Dirías que “ in dem Maße “ se usa mucho también en el Alemán hablado? Y podrías tal vez darme un par de ejemplos me ayudaría muchísimo a entender esta frase.

Muy agradecido.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Perdona, Oceanboy, estoy algo cansada. Así que tal vez ese link te servirá?
in dem Maße - Spanisch-Übersetzung – Linguee Wörterbuch
Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Alemanita

Oceanboy said:


> Hola Susana, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
> Dirías que “ in dem Maße “ *se usa mucho también en el Alemán hablado*? Y podrías tal vez darme un par de ejemplos me ayudaría muchísimo a entender esta frase.
> 
> Muy agradecido.



Se usa en la misma medida en la que se usa en el castellano hablado. (No sabía que en castellano los idiomas se escribiesen von mayúscula, así como en inglés). 
También se puede decir: Je mehr der Kaktus wächst, umso mehr Dornen verliert er. Im Laufe der Zeit verliert der Kaktus 
seine Dornen. 
Mira que son Dornen y no Stacheln.
Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Oceanboy said:


> Me gustaría traducir lo siguiente *al* *a*lemán:
> 
> A medida que crece ( según su crecimiento ) el cactus tiende a perder sus espinas.


Una variante para "según su crecimiento":

_Seinem Wachstum entsprechend neigt der Kaktus dazu, seine Dornen zu verlieren_.​
En cuanto a _alemán_, _inglés_, _francés_, etc., se escriben siempre con minúscula, salvo que se trate de asignaturas o cursos (_Inglés_, _Matemáticas_, _Física_, etc.).

Y en cuanto a "traducir en alemán", te dejo esto:

*2.* Cuando significa ‘pasar [algo] de una lengua a otra’, además del complemento directo puede llevar dos complementos preposicionales: uno introducido por _de,_ que expresa la lengua de origen (_traducir del español)_ y otro introducido por _a,_ y no por _en,_ que expresa la lengua de destino (_traducir al alemán,_ y no 


_traducir en alemán_): _«Apoyado en la edición preparada por Erasmo en 1516, tradujo del griego al castellano el Nuevo Testamento»_ (Osorio _Eco_ [Méx. 1989]). Si el complemento no indica lengua, sino forma de expresión, va precedido de _en: «Manuel Machado tradujo en prosa una selección de la poesía de Verlaine»_ (Vega _Así_ [Col. 1981]).​http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=traducir​
Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

Oceanboy said:


> traducir lo siguiente en Alemán:



Im Inbox-Ordner meiner E-Mail kommt "traducir en" so was von oft vor, das glaubt ihr gar nicht .... aber die ständige Wiederholung eines Fehlers macht ihn nicht korrekt.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias gracias a todos por sus sugerencias y correcciones.


----------

